# Getting hold of bulk foods



## 1235646578 (Apr 23, 2013)

This may have been asked before but couldn't find anything on here  where does everyone get hold of bulk lots of chicken, tuna ect? Fed up of having my arms and legs rippes of!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

musclefood.com, local butchers, asda


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Local meat wholsaler or muscle food


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

@MuscleFood  or Aldi


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

Bookers cash and carry


----------



## 1235646578 (Apr 23, 2013)

Will have a look around these places cheers!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

http://store.makro.co.uk/p-22896-tilda-easy-cook-long-grain-rice-10kg.aspx

Last you months that little lot, even if you eat it 2 or 3 times a day. Bargain


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Asda were doing that tilda rice 5kg for five quid usually £8

I get my steak and chicken from market its good quality 5kg chicken for 20 quid


----------



## hammy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Costco or asda


----------



## 1235646578 (Apr 23, 2013)

hammy1 said:


> Costco or asda


Forgot about costco nice to see another southampton lad on here!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Tesco


----------



## hammy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

05woodj1 said:


> Forgot about costco nice to see another southampton lad on here!


Rey good lad where you training ? Costco is good for meats other stuff can be pricey


----------



## 1235646578 (Apr 23, 2013)

hammy1 said:


> Rey good lad where you training ? Costco is good for meats other stuff can be pricey


I train at LA fitness mate what about you?


----------



## hammy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Fair play bud go to pure might join Spartans soon tho pure will get packed with all the new year new me bull**** haha


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bit off the topic but just got a rice cooker for £9 from asda on offer really good for the money also keeps the rice warm without overcooking it.

takes 10 mins or so.. perfect for those of us who prepare meals in advance before work.


----------



## hammy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

That's a good shout , I was going to ask about if there worth getting £9 bargain il be buying 1


----------



## 1235646578 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeh think all the gyms will get like that this month lol and yeh that rice cooker sounds decent I can never get my rice perfect so might be a good investment lol


----------



## hammy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah gets annoying every year for that 1 month :/ might start going at 2 am


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Proteinfoodsdirect.com have got some good deals on at the moment for chicken and they're doing a cracking deal on a taster hamper.

Use the code AJS20 for a 20% discount on everything, their chicken is £19.99 per 5kg anyway so with 20% off it's a steal.


----------



## 1235646578 (Apr 23, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Proteinfoodsdirect.com have got some good deals on at the moment for chicken and they're doing a cracking deal on a taster hamper.
> 
> Use the code AJS20 for a 20% discount on everything, their chicken is £19.99 per 5kg anyway so with 20% off it's a steal.


Cheers that sounds cracking! Will have a dig about sounds decent


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Proteinfoodsdirect.com have got some good deals on at the moment for chicken and they're doing a cracking deal on a taster hamper.Use the code AJS20 for a 20% discount on everything, their chicken is £19.99 per 5kg anyway so with 20% off it's a steal.


Are these are a new company, looks decent. Website looks like a cheaper version of musclefood really. Have you ordered form them, what the delivery like ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

stoatman said:


> Are these are a new company, looks decent. Website looks like a cheaper version of musclefood really. Have you ordered form them, what the delivery like ?


They are DB Foods, they have supplied meats to Musclefood in the past, Protein Foods is their new BB orientated web arm.

I've just put an order in this week, will let you know what it's like when it turns up monday.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Morning foods for oats. Their oat flour is the same as the ultra fine others sell.

Last time I ordered it was £24 for 25kg delivered.


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Smitch said:


> They are DB Foods, they have supplied meats to Musclefood in the past, Protein Foods is their new BB orientated web arm.
> 
> I've just put an order in this week, will let you know what it's like when it turns up monday.


Great shout here!

Just ordered the welcome pack (see below) and used the 20% off code Smitch mentions above. All of the below delivered for £55.99!! Had a small 'dispute' with Muscle Food earlier this year and didn't want to use them again so this is just the ticket!

Delivery due next Friday so will give honest feedback in due course.

WHATS INCLUDED?

1 x 5kg of the best chicken fillet breasts: RRP £32.99

6 x 1-litre packs of our best-selling liquid egg whites: RRP £21.00

6 x 500g packs of lean Lite Beef mince: RRP £23.94

10 x 6-7oz Lite Beef rump steaks: RRP £39.00

AS AN ADDED INCENTIVE TO MUSCLE OUT THE MIDDLE MAN WE WILL THROW IN THESE PRODUCTS FREE OF CHARGE

1 pkt venison steaks

1 pkt crab claws

1 pkt prawn

1 pkt protein packed Seaweed

THAT'S A HIGH-PROTEIN SIGN-UP BONUS FROM US WORTH A MUSCULAR £20.98, TOTALLY FREE.

MAKING THIS DEAL WORTH A GENUINE £137.91

SAVING A WHOPPING £67.92


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

lumix said:


> Great shout here!
> 
> Just ordered the welcome pack (see below) and used the 20% off code Smitch mentions above. All of the below delivered for £55.99!! Had a small 'dispute' with Muscle Food earlier this year and didn't want to use them again so this is just the ticket!
> 
> ...


May have to indulge in this sexy little deal myself!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

lumix said:


> Great shout here!
> 
> Just ordered the welcome pack (see below) and used the 20% off code Smitch mentions above. All of the below delivered for £55.99!! Had a small 'dispute' with Muscle Food earlier this year and didn't want to use them again so this is just the ticket!
> 
> ...


What site is this?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> What site is this?


Proteinfoodsdirect.com


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I go to a local Chinese wholesaler, £5 a kilo chicken breast and 20 kg of rice for £14 ( if l needed that much :lol: )


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

I shop around, I know not every one has time etc but I do get some cracking bulk buys, today I got 12 tins of princess tuna for £6 which is nearly half price


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

lumix said:


> Great shout here!
> 
> Just ordered the welcome pack (see below) and used the 20% off code Smitch mentions above. All of the below delivered for £55.99!! Had a small 'dispute' with Muscle Food earlier this year and didn't want to use them again so this is just the ticket!
> 
> ...


ordered this his myself yesterday. Looks like a belter of a deal. Hope it's all as good as it sounds. Fed up of the 'offers' from muscle food where they show over inflated previous prices so will be good to have a different option. Customer service is first class but pricing & promotion just not quite right for me. Shame


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Morning foods for oats. Their oat flour is the same as the ultra fine others sell.
> 
> Last time I ordered it was £24 for 25kg delivered.


Do you just ring them up to order? And is it open to public orders I guess

As looked on their site and to contact them it asks for your company name and position etc


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

darren.1987 said:


> Do you just ring them up to order? And is it open to public orders I guess
> 
> As looked on their site and to contact them it asks for your company name and position etc


Hows the chest ?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

darren.1987 said:


> Do you just ring them up to order? And is it open to public orders I guess
> 
> As looked on their site and to contact them it asks for your company name and position etc


Just phone em up and tell em what you need, don't think they really care sales the same as any.

Spoke to a lady called julie, she was lovely to deal with.

Oh have your card handy.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Get my chicken breast from Hoo-Hing chinese cash and carry 10kg box for £37, huge chicken breasts that keep most of their size when cooked and taste wicked. I think there are only a few of these outlets in and around London area though. Defo recommend it to anyone in and around London area.


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

local meat market for me meats,been today infact always look for the deals

was like a workout carrying it all home


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Milky said:


> Hows the chest ?


Not too bad mate but had 2 steaks again yesterday n had one n a half just now haha

Am gonna go gym tomorrow if you ain't hurting still after those 55s :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

darren.1987 said:


> Not too bad mate but had 2 steaks again yesterday n had one n a half just now haha
> 
> Am gonna go gym tomorrow if you ain't hurting still after those 55s :thumbup1:


Text me in the morning mate.


----------



## brad creevy (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just wondering how many of you order off musclefood and how it compares to local butchers/markets.

I currently spend around 30pound a week at Bury Market for chickens, steaks, fish, eggs. Recently seeing the hype about musclefood.com and wondered how it might compare. Heard lots of good reviews, just looking for you guys opinions.

Brad


----------

